# News for the Minnesota Mafia - MFTA



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Any updates or Callbacks?


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Qualifying (what I know)

1st Seaside Pelican Pete Owner Bob Zylla Handler Steve Yozamp
(young dog I think it's his first Q) He's running the derby tomorrow.

2nd ????? Rorem

3rd :lol: Northern Lights Back Nine Ben (Hogan) Owner: yours truly Handler Dan Sayles

4th ???? Charlie Hays


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Pete's just 19 mos. Congrats to Bob and Steve. Petey has a great future in this game. 
Lyle


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

2nd was #17 blanking on the name
4th was #6 Dancer/ Charlie 
RJ was #14 Blanking again/ Todd Schuble
Jam ?

Long day out there today looking for pillow. Sorry I wasn't much help with numbers.


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Lyle Harne said:


> Pete's just 19 mos. Congrats to Bob and Steve. Petey has a great future in this game.
> Lyle


Had a chance to watch Steve run Pete this afternoon in Derby. Pete front footed both of the marks. Looked to be a winning run (although I wasn't able to watch many other dogs).

Nice work Steve, Bob and most importantly, Pete.

Travis


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Pete and Steve make it a minor double header weekend, winning both the Q and Derby! I got to watch Pete from the field while throwing, nice looking pup!! I believe his littermate got a greenie!


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Pete had a HUGE hunt on the last bird of the trial ( about 3 feet) other than that he literially stepped on every bird awesome, awesome marking dog, very fun to watch even when you are running against him.

Congrats Bob.

Todd Caswell
________
BBW PLUMP


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Bob, you might want to rest Pete next weekend.

Wishful thinking I know.

Congratulations!!!!!

Mark Jenson


----------



## edfletcher (Oct 15, 2003)

*MFTA*

Congratulations to Eric Fletcher and Nitro for winning the MFTA Open. This was his very first Open. Two weeks ago he won the Qual to qualify for this opportunity. Two trials and two big wins. Thanks Team Rorem !!!

Thanks also to Angie Becker for his early training.

Ed Fletcher


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

That is AWESOME, Ed.
Tell Eric congrats.
Dixie is proud of both her kids.


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Congrats to Angie, Ed and Dave!

Angie, you really do have a gift with the youngsters! that's how many placements this year with your upstarts??????

What other placements...............


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

I don't know all the placements but I believe that Nitro's litter mate Lilly placed (3rd I believe) and Willie received a RJ, all handled by Dave Rorem.
Lyle


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

From another website:

Open....

1st YDK'S Nitrous Express MH Eric Fletcher/Rorem
2nd Kweezy, Judy Aycock/Farmer
3rd ? Ray Voight
4th YDK'S Dixie's Lil Bit of Boss MH Ed Fletcher/Rorem
RJ Willie, Brady Oman/Rorem


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

1st Nitro, Eric Fletcher/Rorem
2nd, Kweezy, Judy Aycock/Farmer
3rd, ?/Ray Voigt
4th, Lilly, Ed Fletcher/Rorem
RJ, Willie, Brady Oman/Rorem

Sorry don't know the jams...

Thanks Sally!!! I was going to call you but my phone ran outta juice. Can you believe it's the first open the dog has ever run??? :shock: _Unbelieveable..._

Lilly, his sister, has been consistently finishing/placing or jamming all spring and summer,,,, who knows what Nitro's going to do but he's off to a great start!!!

Angie


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

congratss matt marietta first trial first dog derby and finshed with a jam



keith l
________
Medical marijuana patients


----------



## teddyballgame (Mar 19, 2007)

*Am*

Any Am results?


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

1st Van Qualls- Jackie
2nd R Bickley- Skeeter
The 3rd 2nd for Skeeter this year.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Robbie and Skeeter!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Way to go Van and Robby!!!*

Very exciting news to see the placements! 

Congrats Van/Jackie and Robby/Skeeter!!!

Of course congratulations to Team Vinwood yet again!

All the best

Wayne Dibbley


----------

